# Online-Presseveröffentlichungen werden immer dämlicher



## dvill (9 Mai 2009)

Nachdem inzwischen die Verbraucherzentralen begriffen haben, dass man auf die üblichem Belästigungen mit schwachsinnigen Mahndrohschreiben nach Kostenfallenüberfällen nicht noch seine persönlichen Daten an nicht vertrauenswürdige Stellen abliefern sollte, kommt wenigstens ein Kamel und frisst das Gras weg:

heise online - 09.05.09 - Abofallen werden immer ausgefuchster

Wer den Mahndrohmüll entsorgt und nichts machte, hatte bisher niemals Probleme. Wer nicht zaht, kann sein Geld behalten - ausnahmslos.


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Mai 2009)

*AW: Online-Presseveröffentlichungen werden immer dämlicher*

Sie plappern nur nach, was "konservative" Verbraucherzentralen, die sich  Erkenntnissen verweigern
  und mit dem Wissenstand von vor vier Jahren als "ultima ratio" hausieren gehen:  
Verbraucherzentrale Brandenburg : Dubiose Downloadrechnung 


> Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Brandenburg
> 07.05.2009
> ...
> "Wer mit Sicherheit keinem Vertrag zugestimmt hat, sollte dies deutlich zum Ausdruck bringen und sich auch nicht von Mahnungen eines Rechtsanwalts einschüchtern lassen!" ‚Auf der sicheren Seite’ seien Verbraucher, die solchen Forderungen schriftlich widersprechen und dies per Einwurfeinschreiben oder Zeugen nachweisen können.


Selbst dem begriffstutzigsten  Verbraucherschützer müßte es eigentlich aufgefallen sein, dass noch 
nie ein Verbraucher  von der Nutzlosbranche zur Zahlung gezungen werden konnte, der den  Mahnmüll dorthin verfrachtet hat, wo er hingehört: In den Abfalleimer

PS: Wenn schon denn schon: Dann mit Rückschein auch an Wüstenbriefkästen :wall:


----------



## drboe (9 Mai 2009)

*AW: Online-Presseveröffentlichungen werden immer dämlicher*



dvill schrieb:


> Nachdem inzwischen die Verbraucherzentralen begriffen haben, dass man auf die üblichem Belästigungen mit schwachsinnigen Mahndrohschreiben nach Kostenfallenüberfällen nicht noch seine persönlichen Daten an nicht vertrauenswürdige Stellen abliefern sollte, kommt wenigstens ein Kamel und frisst das Gras weg:
> 
> heise online - 09.05.09 - Abofallen werden immer ausgefuchster
> 
> Wer den Mahndrohmüll entsorgt und nichts machte, hatte bisher niemals Probleme. Wer nicht zaht, kann sein Geld behalten - ausnahmslos.



Abgesehen davon, dass es sich bei dem Artikel vor allem um Werbung für die aktuelle c't handelt, kann ich nicht feststellen, dass da ein Kamel agiert. Die Werbung bezieht sich auf zwei sehr gute Artikel der c't 11/2009 und ich kann nicht feststellen, dass dort von RA Carsten Kiefer von der Kanzlei JBB, Berlin, falsche Ratschläge gegeben werden; im Gegenteil. Da heisst es unter der Überschrift "Abgeblockt - Forderungen von Abzockern abwehren" u. a. (S. 96f):

- wenn eine solche Rechnung eintrudelt, ist *keine* besondere Eile geboten
- zunächst prüfen, wie der Anbieter an die Daten gekommen ist
- kann man ausschliessen, dass man selbst oder Familienmitglieder die Seite aufgesucht haben, kann man sich zurücklehnen und *muss überhaupt nicht reagieren*
- steht ein falscher Name auf der Rechnung, sollte man *keineswegs korrekte Daten nachreichen*
- ist man Abofallenopfer, sollte man sich *genau einmal* beim Anbieter melden und anschließend nicht mehr reagieren
- *zusätzliche Informationen*, die der Anbieter nicht kennt, *sollte man für sich behalten*

Abgedruckt sind ferner zwei Musterbriefe für minderjährige und volljährige Abofallenopfer. Tipps zur Drohkulisse und  Mahnverfahren runden den Text ab. Es fehlt auch nicht am Hinweis, dass es nicht zur Klage kommen wird, wenn man einem Mahnbescheid, so er denn kommt, ohne Gründe widerspricht. Nichts daran ist falsch oder setzt den ggf. Betroffenen, so er sich an den Rat hält, in Nachteil. Jeder dieser Ratschläge wird hier nämlich zig-fach so oder so ähnlich erteilt.

In einem weiteren Artikel (S. 90f) wird der Nepp mit den Abofallen samt Hintermännern z. B. des "Frankfurter Kreisels", den beteiligten RA Günther, Tank, von Gravenreuth, Syndikus usw. beleuchtet. Auch das liest sich wie ein Extrakt des hiesigen Forums

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Mai 2009)

*AW: Online-Presseveröffentlichungen werden immer dämlicher*



			
				heise.de schrieb:
			
		

> Einer Rechnung sollte man gleich mit der richtigen Begründung widersprechen,


Egal was da sonst noch steht, dieser Unfug entwertet den gesamten Artikel. 
(* wohlgemerkt es geht um  Abofallen, nicht normalen Geschäftsverkehr oder Online-Handel *)
Nach vier Jahren Nutzlosabzocke sollte man eigentlich  mitbekommen  haben, 
dass jegliche Konversation sinnlos ist. Keiner der Geschreibselfanatiker  hat 
bisher auch nur einen einzigen Fall angeführt, bei dem es zum Nachteil gereicht 
hätte, nicht reagiert zu haben. Die Post freut sich   sicherlich als  Nutzniesser 
 dieses   Schreibselwahns. Was da an Porto verplempert wurde/wird, dürfte sicherlich 
für einige Eigenheime reichen.

Es scheint sich um einen  Pawlowschen  Reflex zu handeln, unbedingt etwas 
schreibseln zu  müssen, egal ob es Sinn macht oder nicht, vergleichbar 
mit Ritualen zur Bekämpfung böser Geister.


----------



## drboe (10 Mai 2009)

*AW: Online-Presseveröffentlichungen werden immer dämlicher*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Nach vier Jahren Nutzlosabzocke sollte man eigentlich  mitbekommen  haben, dass jegliche Konversation sinnlos ist. Keiner der Geschreibselfanatiker  hat bisher auch nur einen einzigen Fall angeführt, bei dem es zum Nachteil gereicht
> hätte, nicht reagiert zu haben.


Wie ich schon schrieb: ich teile diese harsche Beurteilung nicht. Die beiden Artikel in der c't sind sachlich korrekt, umfassend, beleuchten die Hintergründe und geben korrekte Hinweise darauf, was zu tun oder ggf. zu lassen ist. Dies schliesst den Rat ein, ggf. gar nichts zu tun. Aus juristischer Sicht ist es im Einzelfall vermutlich recht belanglos, ob es eine jahrelang beobachtete Praxis der Ganoven gibt oder nicht. Tatsache ist nämlich auch, dass diesen aus ziemlich formalen Gründen kaum beizukommen ist. Der juristische Apparat ist bei dieser Form der Kriminalität ziemlich schwerfällig. Da schadet im Einzelfall der einmalige, ebenfalls formale Widerspruch gegen eine Rechnung gar nichts. Es wird auch gerade nicht dazu geraten eine "Brieffreundschaft" mit den Gaunern zu unterhalten, sondern maximal einmal zu reagieren.

Zudem warten die c't-Artikel mit interessanten Informationen zum Volumen der Gaunereien auf. So gehen auf den Anderkonten der Katja G. bei der Stadtsparkasse München täglich im Durchschnitt 250 Zahlungen ein. Das summiert sich auf 15-20.000 € je Tag. Macht hochgerechnet auf's Jahr schlappe 7 Mio. Zahlen eines anderen Kontos, die die StA Düsseldorf im Zusammenhang mit fabriken.de bekannt gegeben hat, zeigen, dass dort nach der Umstellung auf ein kostenpflichtiges Portal mehr als 4.000 Opfer innerhalb weniger Wochen je 164 € gelöhnt haben. Der Wert der Artikel bei Heise besteht u.a. darin, Methode, Dimension und Gegenwehr  deutlich zu machen bzw. zu erläutern. Die c't wird zudem sehr häufig in Mainstream-Medien und z. B. in Tickern (u. a. des Hamburger Verkehrsverbundes) zitiert. Nur durch solche breite Publikation aber ist den  Gangstern das Wasser abzugraben, weil die Politik - wieder einmal - im totalen Tiefschlaf verharrt. Angesichts dessen kommt mir die hiesige Kritik am Artikel doch vergleichsweise kleinlich vor.

M. Boettcher


----------



## dvill (10 Mai 2009)

*AW: Online-Presseveröffentlichungen werden immer dämlicher*

Mein Beitrag bezieht sich klar auf den Online-Text. Das im Heft Gedruckte ist mir unbekannt.

Einschüchterungsfallen funktionieren seit mehr als vier Jahren auf die gleiche Weise. Da wird nichts ausgefuchster. Der Müll weitet sich einfach auf weitere "Themen" aus.

Noch niemand musste zahlen. Niemand musste mehr tun als den Müll ignorieren.

"Abwehrschreiben" gegen diffuse Ängste machen Stress, weil man nicht weiß, wie man Wüstenbriefkästen "richtig" adressiert. In den Schreiben steht nichts, was die Banden nicht schon selbst wüssten.


----------



## webwatcher (10 Mai 2009)

*AW: Online-Presseveröffentlichungen werden immer dämlicher*



drboe schrieb:


> Da schadet im Einzelfall der einmalige, ebenfalls formale Widerspruch gegen eine Rechnung gar nichts.


Die Empfehlung dafür kann  durchaus schaden. Auf jeden der im Forum Allgemeines  postet,
 kommen in der Regel einige  hunderte bis tausende Leser. 

Der opendownload Thread steht  z.Z bei 850000 Hits und marschiert  pro Tag um 3000-5000 Hits 
weiter auf die Millionengrenze.

  Durch die Empfehlung zu schreibseln,    wird der Eindruck ggü unerfahrenen Lesern  erweckt, es 
handele   sich um reale Bedrohung und   nicht um krasse Täuschungsmanöver und das perfide Spiel 
mit der Angst.  Paradoxer bzw abstruserweise wertet  die Empfehlung zum Widerspruch  die Nutzlosbranche sogar 
auf.

Per Email ist er völlig sinnlos, per Post vervollständigt er oft völlig unnötigerweise   die Userdaten,
 die dann gewinnbringend weiterverhökert werden können.


----------



## drboe (10 Mai 2009)

*AW: Online-Presseveröffentlichungen werden immer dämlicher*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Durch die Empfehlung zu schreibseln,    wird der Eindruck ggü unerfahrenen Lesern  erweckt, es
> handele   sich um reale Bedrohung und   nicht um krasse Täuschungsmanöver und das perfide Spiel
> mit der Angst.  Paradoxer bzw abstruserweise wertet  die Empfehlung zum Widerspruch  die Nutzlosbranche sogar
> auf.


Zum mitmeisseln: in den beiden Artikel der c't gibt es eine differenzierte, sachlich korrekte Auseinandersetzung mit den Abzockern der Nutzlosbranche. Diese Artikel leisten auf 7 Seiten Text m. E. viel für das Verständnis der Hintergründe und das, was richtige Reaktion ist und was unangemessen. Noch so viele Threads hier, in denen durch die ständigen me-too-Postings ein hohes Rauschen erzielt wird, können die Wirkung der immer gleichen und ja durchaus richtigen Information kaum noch erhöhen; die Publikation in anderen, anerkannten Medienorganen aber sehr wohl. Auf eine u. U. etwas unglückliche Formulierung in einer  Werbung für die Verlagsprodukte abzuheben, ist aus meiner Sicht übertrieben. Ich sage das, gerade weil ich selbst hier und anderswo ziemlich regelmäßig eine "Brieffreundschaft" mit den Abzockern und ihren juristischen Handlangern für entbehrlich halte. Anstatt auf andere Publikationen einzudreschen, die das Thema im Wesentlichen korrekt und umfassend behandeln, wäre die Stossrichtung "Politik" m. E.  immer noch das Mittel der Wahl. Da schläft man nun schon deutlich länger als zu Dialerzeiten und es ist leider nicht absehbar, dass sich das kurz- und mittelfristig ändern wird.

M. Boettcher


----------



## webwatcher (10 Mai 2009)

*AW: Online-Presseveröffentlichungen werden immer dämlicher*

Zum Mitmeisseln:

Mich interessieren die Artikel zu diesem Thema in heise.de einen feuchten Kehricht. 
Nach vier Jahren Abofallenabzocke aufgewacht zu sein, zeugt nicht gerade von großem Interesse.
Die Kommentare zum obigen online Artikel  sind entsprechend 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/S-Abofallen-werden-immer-ausgefuchster/forum-158624/list/

Das  einzige, was mich interessiert ist, dass in* diesem* Forum Hilfesuchende und Leser optimale Beratung erhalten.


----------



## Antiscammer (11 Mai 2009)

*AW: Online-Presseveröffentlichungen werden immer dämlicher*

Die Mainstream-Medien hinken sowieso in der Berichterstattung oft weit hinterher.  Es dauert z.T. Monate, bis ein heißes Thema dort aufgegriffen wird. Z.B. haben wir gemerkt, dass die ersten Zeitungs- und Fernsehberichte zum Thema "Phishing-Mulis" erst ca. ein halbes Jahr später auftauchten, nachdem bei antispam.de und computerbetrug.de erstmals über diese Masche berichtet wurde.


----------



## webwatcher (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: Online-Presseveröffentlichungen werden immer dämlicher*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Die Mainstream-Medien hinken sowieso in der Berichterstattung oft weit hinterher.


Manche kapieren es, plappern nicht einfach nach und verweigern sich nicht den
 Erkenntnissen, die in  vier Jahren im Umgang mit der Nutzlosbrnche gewonnen wurden.
Neue OZ online : Der Rechtsanwalt kassiert und kassiert und kassiert . . .


> Die Verbraucherzentrale Niedersachsen rät, vorsorglich dem angeblichen Vertrag schriftlich zu widersprechen. *Allerdings: Die Erfahrung lehrt, dass ein Widerspruch gar nicht nötig ist. Den Verbraucherzentralen ist bisher kein Rechtsstreit bekannt, in dem ein Verbraucher zu einer Zahlung verurteilt wurde.* In einem Merkblatt der Verbraucherzentrale Niedersachsen für junge Internetnutzer heißt es: „Du und Deine Eltern müssen lediglich die Nerven behalten und den Drohungen standhalten.“ Die Geschäftemacher und ihre Geldeintreiber haben kein Interesse, säumige Zahler vor Gericht zu ziehen. Dann geriete auch ihr Geschäftsgebaren ins öffentliche Licht und in eine juristische Prüfung.


----------



## webwatcher (5 September 2010)

*AW: Online-Presseveröffentlichungen werden immer dämlicher*



drboe schrieb:


> . Nur durch solche breite Publikation aber ist den  Gangstern das Wasser abzugraben, weil die Politik - wieder einmal - im totalen Tiefschlaf verharrt.


Sie und  die  Strafjustiz  verharren im  Tiefschlaf, absurden Tagträumen   bzw wohlwollender Duldung 

>> Deutschland ist ein Abzockerparadies. Wie kommt das? - Antispam e. V.


----------

